# Dagger Dynamo (or other) as kid's/small person's playboat



## rasdoggy (Jan 31, 2005)

Colorado kayak has a wavesport evo on their used boat site I dont know anything about this boat though but it says it for kids and smaller adults
there are a couple of reviews @ http://www.kayaknews.ca/cgi-bin/yak/query4.cgi 
Talk to Don @ Confluence Kayaks he might have some ideas for you tell him Honcho Scott sent you.


----------



## Brian @ the Mountain Shop (Apr 12, 2004)

*Dagger Kingpin:Icon 6.1 at the Mountain Shop*

Annie-

As for the Dynamo, you won't get the performance out of that boat that you saw from the Fun 1.5. If you really liked the Fun, the Dynamo will have too much length and volume, as well as less agressive hull and edges, to compare. With added length and volume, the boat will be harder to "throw down," and the hull and edge shapes will make initiating flat spins and continuing them without flushing a bit more difficult. 

I would suggest looking at the Wave Sport Evo, Perception Jib, Dagger Kingpin 6.1 (see below), or Perception Spin. Since you liked the Fun 1.5, I'd suggest the Kingpin or Spin more than the others. 

We have a Dagger Kingpin:Icon 6.1 from last year's demo fleet for sale at the Mountain Shop. The Kingpin design is one of the most successful playboat designs ever (I love my 6.2). One of our sponsored kids, Tad, is about 5' and 100 lbs. He paddles the 6.1 and loves it. With your size, the Kingpin 6.1 would be great for river play and park and play. The boat is $575, used one season. I can email you pics if you'd like.


----------

